# new with a 75 Gal tank, mixed size 47 cichlids ok ???



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Dear All,

I am new to cichlids I have 15 small not baby and 20 3 inch and 5 4 inch n two doted sucker fish

I hope its ok

mostly peacock n few embuna

Thanks









.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the dimensions of this tank? 47 cichlids is certainly going to push the limits on the tank, and you'll need to do water changes at least once a week, maybe twice a week to keep the water quality up, plus great filtration.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

The real problem might be that you've got some very aggressive mbuna, mixed in with peacocks. You do have a lot of fish, which might help the cause of the peacocks and Haps, but some of your more aggressive fish are likely to cause problems for others.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With mostly peacocks I'd shoot for a maximum of 12 fish in this tank.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks you for your detailed reply,

I have 1 external canister 2000L /per hour and one power head falling from top,

I do every day 5% water recycle to my plants from the tank  and fresh water to the tank.

I feed them 3 times but less that they finish in 30Secs to 50 secs and I dont see them fight much.

one of my fish have 1 eye and other is straight do you think they will develop a new eye?

thanks


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Sorry the dimensions are 120x75x43


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

whocares1980 said:


> Sorry the dimensions are 120x75x43


Are those dimensions length x width x height?


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

length x height x width


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

whocares1980 said:


> Thanks you for your detailed reply,
> 
> I have 1 external canister 2000L /per hour and one power head falling from top,
> 
> ...


It will not develop a new eye.

You will need to treat the tank for the sick fish that are in there now.

I think you have too many fish, and it is going to cause further health issues. The mix is also not ideal, with fish that may not be compatible long-term.


----------



## fishy18 (Sep 18, 2014)

A good measure for cichlid, , is the one I use and never had any problems would be take the size of your tank in your case 75 gallons split in half = 27.5.
I would not put more than 27 cichlid in it. An other thing, Mbuna cichlid are more aggressive so be careful how you mix them.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

fishy18 said:


> A good measure for cichlid, , is the one I use and never had any problems would be take the size of your tank in your case 75 gallons split in half = 27.5.
> I would not put more than 27 cichlid in it. An other thing, Mbuna cichlid are more aggressive so be careful how you mix them.


A little bit of funky math going on here. :wink:


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

are the dimensions in inches or cm?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The OP's dimensions are in cm. so his tank is approx. 47.5" long x 17.75" wide x 29.5" high.


----------



## kaphil (Aug 3, 2006)

fishy18 said:


> A good measure for cichlid, , is the one I use and never had any problems would be take the size of your tank in your case 75 gallons split in half = 27.5.
> I would not put more than 27 cichlid in it. An other thing, Mbuna cichlid are more aggressive so be careful how you mix them.


Is that 27 oscars or 27 shelldwellers? :?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

kaphil said:


> fishy18 said:
> 
> 
> > A good measure for cichlid, , is the one I use and never had any problems would be take the size of your tank in your case 75 gallons split in half = 27.5.
> ...


I think it is actually 37.5 cichlids... what do you do with the other half of that poor cichlid?

I think it means 37.5 Peacock Bass... that sounds about right.


----------



## fishy18 (Sep 18, 2014)

Chester B said:


> fishy18 said:
> 
> 
> > A good measure for cichlid, , is the one I use and never had any problems would be take the size of your tank in your case 75 gallons split in half = 27.5.
> ...


your right it should be 37.5, my mistake


----------



## fishy18 (Sep 18, 2014)

That was 37 cichlid no matter what species. 1 or mix species. I know some will not agree with that, but it is a good start. I know it is a bit overstocking. Personally I would put between 25 to 30 inside 75 gallons.


----------



## fishy18 (Sep 18, 2014)

Deeda said:


> The OP's dimensions are in cm. so his tank is approx. 47.5" long x 17.75" wide x 29.5" high.


If your dimension are exact you have an aquarium over 100 gallons, not 75.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

fishy18 said:


> That was 37 cichlid no matter what species. 1 or mix species. I know some will not agree with that, but it is a good start. I know it is a bit overstocking. Personally I would put between 25 to 30 inside 75 gallons.


No, it simply terrible advice.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have 13 in my 75 gallon, nearly all adult and male. I wouldn't put any more in for my tank.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes it was cm and thanks Dee  and if you notice I have real small 1.5 inch 15 of them and 2.5 inch 15 and 6 of them are 3.5 inch and 4 large 4.5 inch and 2 sucker fishes

so 42 all together but as the 1.5inch are small lets count them 7 so 42- 7 = 35 and lets not count sucker fishes 33 and my wife last night got 2 blood parrot who are a lil scared now but I am sure they will make their way... they are strong man made hybrid but my wife likes them


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Its been 3 weeks since I got 75 gallon, can I add 2 or 4 demasoni now cause I read the most aggressive should be added in the end. I love demasoni

and what size would be Ideal


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

whocares1980 said:


> Its been 3 weeks since I got 75 gallon, can I add 2 or 4 demasoni now cause I read the most aggressive should be added in the end. I love demasoni
> 
> and what size would be Ideal


No, you already have too many fish.

Ps. demasoni are not typically an aggressive fish, except towards each other... even then, they are more bark than bite. (Exceptions do exist) They just tend to stress each other out, waste away or bloat, which is why 15+ demasoni is recommended, or one.

In your case, either get a larger tank, or quit with the fish soup experiment.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Not even one male  my fish tank looks empty except for when I am feeding the small ones come out as well.

I added 3 Anubias plants different types attached to a small piece of driftwood so there is more hide outs and yeah I hope 3 small 6 inches wood will not harm my PH will it?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not add even one demasoni to your tank until you remove about 35 of the other fish. Extra filtration and hiding places might let you go from 12 males to 14 males, but it does not help when you are going from 47 males to 48.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

To the OP, you've asked for advice, yet you don't seem to want to hear it. You have too many fish, don't add any more fish, and evaluate the fish mix that you do have. Adding one male demasoni is a terrible idea.

Your fish will not thrive long term in the current set up/mix, in my opinion-- since you asked for opinions. You will experience either aggression issues as they mature, or illness & health issues due to stress & overstocking. I know you don't have problems now because they are small. Actually sounds like you do have one sick fish already, the one with the eye issue. On a side note, I do like the way you set up the tank decor, it looks nice.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone although I love demasoni so much I will not keep it  and I feed my fishes two cloves of fresh garlic cut in small pellet sized bits but most if the fish just chewed and throw and few of them ate. And ya I don't have all male to be very honest all I know is the hard coloured are male and the light color female Is there any other way ... And thank you for liking my setup  I know how I managed found those big rocks in Dubai


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Fish grow.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

ok


----------



## Malawi Male (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Ali.
Stop shopping for fish now unless you get rid of some.

By the way BPK are getting their stock tomorrow  and im going


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am allowed to do window shopping I am coming with you  hehhe


----------

